# المنتديات العامة > أخبار المجتمع > منتدى وفيات القطيف >  >  نــــــــــداء لخبر مفجع

## دمعة طفله يتيمه

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــم


انتقل الى رحمه الله تعالى
اليوم الأحد
29/رجب/1431هـ
السيد الشباب السعيد السيد
ابو اختنا والغاليه على قلوبنا دمعة على السطور

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 


نسأل الله عز وجل أن يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته وان 
يلهم أهله وذويه الصبر والسلوان
الفاتحة إلى روح المرحوم وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات

اللهم ارحمه واغفر له وتقبله قبولا حسناً 
اللهم وسّع له قبره واجعله روضة من رياض الجنة 
بحق محمد وآله الأطهار ..!

----------


## آهات حنونه

انالله وانا اليه راجعون

كم احزنني الخبر وأثلج صدري..فليرحمه رب العباد ويحشرهـ مع اجداده من آل محمد 

ربي يمسح على قلوب أهله ومحبيه بالصبر والسلوان


غاليتي دمعه...كم يحزنني ان اقدم لك التعازي بوفاة والدك..الف رحمه ونور تنزل على قبرهـ..

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*عظم الله اجوركم غاليتي دمعه ..*
*واسكن أباكِ في جنته مع محمد وآل محمد ..*

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ابو طارق

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*  
*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون*  
*اتقدم من ابنتي الغالية*  
*دمعة على السطور*  
*باحرالتعازي واسئل الله ان يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته*  
*ويسكنه فسيح جناته مع الصالحين والابرار*  
*الفاتحة*  
*يا حي يا قيوم*  
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## احلام ضائعه

خبر مؤلم ومحزن يادمعه 
خبر هدكيان اسرة الفقيد الغالي 
السيد ...
اتوجهه باحر التعازي الى دمعه واخواتها وامها السيده الجليله خادمة الحسين عليه السلام
كما اخص بالعزاء ملكة سبأ، وشمعة تحترق، فرح .والعائله الكريمه
ونسأل الله العلي القدير ان يلهمهم الصبر والسلوان ويربط على قلوبهم 

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*صدق الله العلي العظيم.*

*تغمدالله الفقيد السعيد الشاب السيد..بواسع رحمته* 
*وحشره مع جده المصطفى محمدوآله الطاهرين*

----------


## نبراس،،،

*انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
كم افجعني هذا الخبر* 
*عظم الله اجرك اخي دمعه 
واحسن الله لك العزاء

**بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
*
*

----------


## مكسورة خاطر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
خبر ألم قلوبنا 
وافجعنا بصراحة 
عظم الله اجرك دمعة
وصبر قلوبكم يارب
اللهم الهمهم الصبر يارب 
ربط الله على قلوبكم 
اعزي كل من في هذا المنتدى وله صله قرابه 
سائلة من ربي عز وجل له المغفرة وان يوسع عليه في قبره و
يحشره مع اجداده محمدوآله
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
 *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
 *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## لحن الخلود

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾


صدق الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أُخرىْ

تغمد الله الفقيد السعيد بواسع رحمته وأسكنه فسيح جناته مع محمد صلى الله عليه وآله الطيبين الطاهرين.
اللهم اجعل في قبور موتانا الضياء والنور والفسحة والسرور والكرامة والحبور والمسك والكافور والولدان والحور ، وانقل اللهم موتانا من ضيق اللحود والقبور إلى سعة الدور والقصور في سدر مخضود وطلح منضود وماء مسكوب وفاكهة كثيرة لا مقطوعة ولا ممنوعة وفرش مرفوعة مع الذين أنعمت عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين وحسن أولئك رفيقا. 
﴿ إِنَّا لِلّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعونَ ﴾ 
بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ {1/1}
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ {1/2} الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ {1/3} مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ {1/4} 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ {1/5} اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ {1/6} 
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ {1/7} 
..
رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته ورزقكِ الله وعائلتكِ من صبر زينب..

----------


## نُون

*﴿ يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾*




*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*


***
***

**اللهُمّ إنَّ هَذَا المُسْجَى قدَّامَنا عَبْدُكَ وَ ابْنُ أمَتِك, نَزَلَ بِكَ وَ أَنْتَ خَيُْر مَنْزُولٍٍ بِهِ , اللُهُمَّ إنَّكَ قَبَضْتَ رُوحَهُ إلَيْكَ, وَ قَدْ احْتَاجَ إلَى رَحْمَتِكَ , وَ أنْتَ غَنِّيٌ عَنْ عَذَابهِ , اللُهُمّ إِنَّا لا نَعْلَمُ مِنْهُ إلاّ خَيْرَاً , وَ أَنْتَ أَعْلَمُ بِهِ مِنَّا , اللُهُمّ إِنْ كَانَ مُحْسِناً فَزِدْ فِيْ إِحْسَانِه , وَ إِنْ كَانَ مُسِيئاً فَتَجَاوَز عَنْ سَيِّئَاتِه , وَ اغْفِرْ لَنَا وَ لَهُ , اللُهُمّ اجْعَلْهُ فِيْ أعْلَى عِلِّيَيِنْ , وَ اخْلُفْ عَلَى أهْلِه فِي الغَابِرِين , وَ ارْحَمْهُ بِرَحْمَِكَ يا أرْحَمَ الرَّاحِمِين**



*تغَمَّدَ اللهُ رُوحَ السيِّد الجَليل ؛ جَنّةً وَ رِضواناً* 
*و عَسى أنْ يكُونَ لَهُ مِن وِلْدهِ دُعَاءاً لا مُنقَطِع ؛ كَـ نَقاءِ دُعائكِ و الإخلاصَ فِيكِ‘*
*وَ مَسَحَ الرَّحيمُ الرَّحمن عَلَى رَأسَكِ .*
*قاتلَ اللهُ المَسَافةَ يا دَمعَة ؛ وَ إلا كُنَّا مِمّن يوَاسِيكِ / صَبَّرَ الله قلْبَكِ*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## ساجدة لربها

*بِسْمِ  اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
 *الْحَمْدُ  للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾      الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ   الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
 *إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾  اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
 *صِرَاطَ  الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ  عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ  الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ايات الروح

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿  1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
 *إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾  اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
 *صِرَاطَ  الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ  الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿1/1﴾الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿1/2﴾ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿1/3﴾ مَلِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿1/4﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿1/5﴾ اهدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿1/6﴾ صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿1/7﴾ 

عزائي الحار للغالية دمعة وأهلها..

تقف الكلمات وتعجز السطور من ان تنتثر باي عبارة يمكن أن اقدمها لدمعتنا الغالية..

تغمده الله بواسع رحمته...

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
 *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
 *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

رحمه الله رحة الأبرار وأسكنه فسيح جنته 
وحشره مع جده رسول الله وآله الأطهار
ومسح على قلوبكم بالصبر والسلوان غاليتي { دمعة على السطور }
خبر مفجع آلمني جداً 
آخر الأحزان


*

----------


## موالية حيدر

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 




*ببالغ الأسى وعمق الحزن وقع نظري 
على موضوع النداء لهذا الخبر المؤلم* 
*والفجع المؤثر للغالية دمعة  طفلة يتيمة ..*
*وهي تنعى والد حبيبتنا الغالية على القلوب* 
* {{  دمعة على السطور  }}*

*وقفز قلبي شوقاً إلى من طالتهم يد المنون ...
من الأقمار الذين كانوا ينيرون لنا غياهب الدهر 
فأسأل الله الذي أخذ الأحبة من أعين ذويهم 
أن يأخذها من قلوبهم أيضاً ...... 
ولكن .... هيهات ذلك يكون أبدا...
غاليتي*

* ((   دمعة على السطور   ))* 

*ومن بمعيتها  من الأخوات ..*
*شمعة تحترق  ...  ملكة سبأ  ...  فرح .....* 
*والأسرة الكريمة ...*

----------


## الفجر 110

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
" انا لله وانا اليه راجعون " 
عظم الله لك الاجر أختي دمعة واحسن الله لك العزاء 
ورحم الله هذا السيد العزيز وحشره مع اجداده الطاهرين محمد المصطفى واله الميامين
الله يصبر قلوبكم بفقده المؤلم 
الفاتحه لروحه الطيبه  
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## موالية حيدر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*الفاتحة لروح المرحوم السعيد السيد وأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات*


**

----------


## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
لكم افجعني هذا الخبر اختي الحبيبة دمعة 
فتوقفت كلماتي وعجزت عن الكلام
ولم آعلم ماذا آفعل حيال ذلك
ولكني آسآل الله العلي العظيم
آن يآجركم في مصابكم خيراً
ويلهم قلوبكم الصبر والسلوان
حبيبتي تعزي بعزاء الله 
وتذكري مصاب فاطمة في ابيها
وماجرى على آل بيت النبوة ..
صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم اجمعين ...
قلبي آضعه بين يديكِ ليؤازرك ويكون معك في كل دقيقة ..
رحم الله والدك وآسكنه فسيح جناتة ..
ورحم الله المؤمنين والمؤمنات من شعية علي بن آبي طالب ..
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾
**
*

----------


## البسمة الحمراء

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## رنيم الحب

*بسم الله الرحمــــــن الرحيم ..*
*اللهم صلِ على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم يا الله ..* 

*(يا أيتها النفس المطمئنة أرجعي إلى ربك راضية مرضية وأدخلي في عبادي وأدخلي جنتي)*


*آآه كم أشعر بالحزن والأسى لما سمعت* 
*وكأنني في حلم* 

*أفجعني الخبر المؤلم وتألم قلبي له* 
*أيتهـــــآ الغآلية ..* 
*(دمعة )* 
*رحم الله والدك وأسكنه فسيح جنـآآته مع آبائه وأجدآده* 
*وألهمك الله صبرآآ على فقده* 
*وكوني كزينب الصبورة على البلآء* 
*وتعزي بعزآءهـآآ فهي معك وبجوآآرك* 
*فستكون هي وأهل بيت الرحمة ممن يحضرون لعزآءكم* 
*ويواسوكم في مصابكم* 
*أعلم يقينـآآ ..* 
*أنك تتألمين .. وقلبي يتألم لألمك في هذه اللحظة* 
*ولو كان بوسعي لكنت بجوآرك* 
*لكنني عـآجزة عن ذلك ..* 
*ولا أملك الا دعـآآءً صـآدقآآمن القلب يصل لقلبك* 
*فيـآآرب السمـآآء ..!!* 
*أرحم الفقيد السعيد برحمتك الوآآسعة وألهم أهله وذوية صبرآآ* 
*وعوضهم خيـــــرآآ* 

*والفاتحة لرووح الفقيد السعيد ..**بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

*ورحم الله جميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات* 
*ودعــــووآآتي ترآآفقك أينما حللتِ ..* 
*أختـــــــــك ..*
*.×.رنيـ الحب ـم.×.*

----------


## نسيم الذكريات

عظم الله لكم الأجر وأحسن لكم العزاء
ومسح الله على قلوبكم بالصبر أخيتي الغالية دمعة ..
وأسكن الفقيد السيد السعيد واسع جناته مع محمد وآل محمد
وإلى روحه وأرواح المؤمنين الفاتحة ..
بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

ألمني هذا الخبر وأفجعني ..!
ولكن ..."إنا لله وإنا اليه رآجعون " 

ربي أمسح على فآقدية بالصبر والسلون ..وأغفر للمفقود وتغمدة برحمتك وآرزقه جنآنك ..

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

انا لله وانا اليه راجعون 
عظم الله لكم الاجر 

ببالغ الحزن والاسى 
كم آلمني هذا الخبرر وبشده لقد ااافجعني .. :(
تعجز كلماتي المقصره عن تعبيري للحزن الذي سمعته ..~ 

اتمنى ان اقف بجانبك ومواساتك لانك اخت غاليه على قلبي 

حبيبة قلبي " دمعة على السطور "

عظم الله لكم الاجر غاليتي .. وألهمكم الله الصبر والسلوان 
للفقيد الرحمه والمغفره ولكم لااجر والثواب 
في الجنه مع اجداده الطيبين الطاهرين بإذن الله 
آخر الاحزان ياارب 

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..

الله يرحمة ويغمد روحمة الجنة ..

والله يصبر اهله ..

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 )

كل المودة

----------


## Princess

*﴿ يَا  أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّةُ ارْجِعِي إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً  مَّرْضِيَّةً فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي ﴾*




*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ  للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾  الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ  يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ  نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا  الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ  الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ  الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*
رحم الله فقيدكم واسكنه فسيح جناته
والهم غاليتنا دمعه و ذويها الصبر والسلوان
كلنا لها.. 
مسح الله على قلوبكم و الهمكم صبر عمتكم زينب سلام الله عليها  
آخر الأحزان ..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*تفقدت غيابها عن المنتدى*
*فهي من تقوم بجمع الصلوات في ختمة الصلوات*
*لقد آلمني هذا الخبر المفجع*
*من منكم يعلم أين تُقام مراسيم العزاء والتخليف*
*أختي دمعه على السطور*
*مسح الله على قلوبكم وأجبر مصابكم*
*وجعل من تواسيكم في مصابكم السيده فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام*
*رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جنته*
*ورحم الله من يقرأ لروحه وأرواح المؤمنين والمؤمنات سورة الفاتحه*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ورده محمديه

*


خبر مفجع يهز الكيان 

إنا لله وإنا إاليه راجعون 


حبيبتي دموع قلبي معاااك ..
عظم الله اجركم وتحضر بمصابكم الزهراء وتمسح عليكم بالصبر يارب 


ألف رحمه عليه ..ومع جدهـ محمد وآل محمد 



"يا ايتها النفس المطمئنه ارجعي الي ربك راضية مرضية فادخلي في عبادي وادخلي جنتي".

الفاتحه لروح السعيد..

بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾ 
إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾
صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾



أخر الاحزان ان شاء الله 




*

----------


## صفآء الروح

*إنا لله وانا اليه راجعون*
*ولاحول ولا قوة الا بالله*
*خبر مفجع ايما فجيعة*
*احرر عزائي للغالية دمعة والى نبض وجميع اخواتها الغاليات والى جميع الأسرة الفاقدة*
*وربي يلهمكم صبر جدتكم ام المصائب زينب عليها السلام*
*ويمسح على قلوبكم يارب*
*وربي يسكن الوالد الفسيح من جتنه مع جده رسول الله واهل بيته عليهم السلام*
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿** 1 ﴾*
*الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾*
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ* *﴿** 5* *﴾** اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ* *﴿** 6* *﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ**﴿** 7* *﴾*
*غالياتي اعذور تقصيري الشديد معكم*
*واعلمو ان قلبي معكم*
*حفظكم المولى الجليل*
*دمتم بحفظ الله*

----------


## MOONY

خبرمؤلم ومفجع

عظم الله اجرك حبيبتي دمعة
اللهم الهمها الصبر يارب 
الله يرحمه ويسكنه واسع جناته
يحشره مع اجداده محمدوآله
*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾*
* الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
 *إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
 *صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ام الشيخ

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(1) الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
(3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا 
الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)*

----------


## عنيده

*بِسْمِ اللهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِِ ﴿ 1 ﴾
الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ﴿ 2 ﴾ الرَّحْمـنِ الرَّحِيمِ ﴿ 3 ﴾ مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ﴿ 4 ﴾* 
*إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ﴿ 5 ﴾ اهدِنَــــا الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ ﴿ 6 ﴾*
*صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ ﴿ 7 ﴾*

----------


## ليلاس

*بِسْمِ اللّهِ الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ 
(1) الْحَمْدُ للّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمنِ الرَّحِيمِ
(3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهدِنَا 
الصِّرَاطَ المُستَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنعَمتَ عَلَيهِمْ غَيرِ المَغضُوبِ عَلَيهِمْ وَلاَ الضَّالِّينَ (7)*

*عظم الله أجوركـم ..*

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة ...

نحنُ الشيعة لسنا سوى قلوب ..تحيا بمحمد وآل محمد..
فلولاهم ولولا مصائبهم لهلكنا،، ولما بقت لنا سلوة ....
فالحمد لله على نعمة محمد وآل محمد ...
وله الثناء على كل قطرة صبر تغدقنا بها العقيلة الطاهرة صلوات الله عليها..




الناصرة الأكارم ...
مواساتكم لملمت شيئاً من أوصال قلبي...
فـ جُزيتم خير جزاء عن الله ورسوله وآل البيت ..
أطال الله أعماركم ولاأراكم الله مكروهاً..
ورفع الله قدركم دنيا وآخرة بمحمد وعترته الطاهرة..




دمعة ياطاهرة القلب...
وقوفكِ لِـ جانبي لن أنساه مابقي الليلُ والنهار...
رجائي أن يكون دَيناً أردهُ لكِ في ( خير وبركات )....

ومع كل ذلك..لستُ أنا من تجازيكِ..فجزاؤكِ أعظم من أن أمسهُ بيدي
تجازيكِ سيدة النساء خير جزاء..
أودعتُ لكِ على قدح السماء..دعاءً يمطر اجابة من لدنُ كريم...
بحق محمد وآله الطاهرين...




نبضي إلى كل من سعى ووصل
بأن يطيل الله أعمارهم ويرفع شأنهم ويفيهم حقهم ..
وأن يحفظهم ويبقيهم لي أحبة ..

وإلى كل من سعى ولم يصل..
في ميزان حسناتكم تلقوه عند مليك مُقتدر إن شاء الله..
صدقوني وصلت تعزيتكم لقلبي وإن لم أشهدكم ..بروحي حضرتم ياأحبة ...




سلمتم جميعاً من كل شر ياإخوة..ومن كل مكروه حُصنتم..


موفقين دائماً وأبدا
دمتم بعين المولى الجليل

----------

